# Last Call Perk



## davidgstc (Apr 12, 2015)

I just got back from a marketing stay at the Elara HGVC in Vegas. During our sales pitch I told the guy I was thinking about buying from the resale market. He mentioned the perks I would not be eligible for including "Last Calls". In case folks are not familiar with that term (I wasn't) -- it's the ability to call or use the online reservation system to book a week at any RCI resort for a huge discount (actually paying for it), traveling within 90 days (example -- 1 week in Puerto Rico for $299 (for the whole week)). You can book these last minute trips for friends or family. 

Is anyone familiar with this? Is it true that you can't book these unless you buy retail? Has anyone actually used this perk? I can see us wanting to using this perk (a lot).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2015)

Was the salesman's lips moving?

Last Call is how RCI dumps inventory ... it is not special and I am sure it is available for a resale person's account.


----------



## davidgstc (Apr 12, 2015)

We were lucky our sales person (Scott) was not rude, not pushy and made the sales experience not horrible. However I'm really curious if anyone, that has purchased resale, has used this? What's the experience like? Does it work like they say?


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 12, 2015)

davidgstc said:


> We were lucky our sales person (Scott) was not rude, not pushy and made the sales experience not horrible. However I'm really curious if anyone, that has purchased resale, has used this? What's the experience like? Does it work like they say?



As a resale owner I can tell you with full confidence that you will have full access to RCI last call.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2015)

I have ONLY purchased my TSs resale and can say with absolute certainty that ALL members of RCI have access to the cash paid Last Calls and Extra Vacations (similar, but further out).

Your salesman may have been the greatest guy on the planet, but he had a vested interest in not being exactly forthcoming on this. He lied.

Jim

Oh, as to the experience- Don't expect ocean front, first tier TSs in prime season. These are the leftovers from the leftovers. Usually 2nd tier TSs in off-or shoulder season. In overbuilt areas, Las Vegas, Williamsburg, Branson, Orlando there is perennial availability, but you may not get into the best places. The Mexican developers use Last Calls to generate traffic for the sales dept, but attendance is not required, they just make it seem so. RCI also has specials on Last Calls for $188 and up for the 7 night stays. You can get units for friends for another $55(I think) for a guest certificate.


----------



## presley (Apr 13, 2015)

I have access to Last Calls as a resale owner, but there has never been anything that I'd be interested in using. If you don't need Hilton quality resorts, you might be able to find something you can use during a low season somewhere.

If you want high quality resorts in RCI last minute on the cheap, you don't want to be a HGVC owner. All other owners get deeply discounted exchanges. HGVC does not get any discounted exchanges at the last minute.


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 13, 2015)

I can attest to that. I am resale buyer and have booked last call using RCI in the past as well open season from HGVC. How do we make sure these sales people do NOT lie.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been to numerous sales presentations where they told lies similar to that.  Even if they don't outright say it, they will imply that all sorts of things are ONLY available if you buy direct from them when in reality they have NOTHING to do with them.

When I bought my first timeshare, I had great hopes for using Last Call and Extra Vacations.  It wasn't anywhere near as good as I expected.  The really cheap ones are low quality resorts.  If you find a nice one, it's going to cost WAY more than exchanging  in, if you have a good trader.

For instance, one of the first (and only) Extra Vacations I ever bought was a week at a 2BR in Hawaii.  It seemed like such a great deal at the time (and it was, compared to a hotel).  But I've now exchanged in to probably a dozen different timeshares in Hawaii that were all just as good or better, with my net costs (exchange fee plus the MFs on the unit/TPUs/points I exchanged) being about half as much.

Spend some time reading and learning, then buy something resale.  You'll be far happier.


----------

